# People are douchebags!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We were taking a tractor and baler to another hay field today that is about 35 miles away. Well, we were about 5 miles away and started seeing some cows (about 150 head) outside the pasture they are supposed to be in. We started looking for where the fence was down and low and behold we seen it was cut. It just so happened there were 3 sets of 4 wheeler tracks going in so we followed them. We came across three tree stands set up near 3 separate watering holes. Bow season opens for elk next week and I guess someone thinks they can just cut FOUR fences and put up tree stands whereever they want.. 

That was bad enough. Then we come across a cow that had an arrow in her. She was on her side and looked like she was dead. My friend that owns the ranch walked over to her to take the arrow out because when they come back, whoever has those arrows is the one that did it. So he reaches down and grabbed the arrow and she went ballistic! It was about 100 yds to the truck and she rolled him up a few times before he was able to get there. Busted his glasses and I think broke a few ribs but seems to be ok..

All they had to do was ask and he would let em hunt.. Now it is going to get ugly because we will be there opening morning waiting for them..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope he gets the law involved for the cow they shot. S.O.B.'s I hope they get some jail time. I'd be willing to bet it will turn out to be some young punks. Keep us informed.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

As much as I would like to be there with you to tie them up with barbed wire when/if they arrive, I would advise not taking the law into your own hands. Detain them using whatever force is reasonable until the local law enforcement can arrive. I hope they do a long time in custody, lose their hunting rights, and have to pay for the cow, the cowboy's injuries, and the fence.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, I just don't understand how other people can feel so entitled, and like they deserve everything. People thinking there's no consequences, like they can do whatever they want. I really hope they have to pay for the damages done to the fences, that cow, and your friend. Plus lose their hunting rights.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

He wanted to burn the tree stands but I told him it would be arson. Even though it is his property.. I think we should requisition them!! Then wait till opening day of season and they will have to park the 4 wheelers a mile or so from where they will be hunting and then......


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Because of people like who ever did this, they ruin it for everyone. More and more property owners don't want hunters on their property and idiots who do things like this just make it worse. Boils down to simple respect for others, these perps obviously don't have any.

I don't understand people who kill things just to kill them. If your not going to eat it, why kill it? Then these guys just left it to suffer. I don't get it.

I hope your friend makes a full recovery and with his injuries/recovery, he has help to take care of the many daily chores a ranch needs.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope your friend heals up soon and well. Hope your visitors have a close encounter with Bubba.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Technically, people are 99% comprised of oxygen, carbon, hydrogen, nitrogen, calcium and phosphorus. But I see what you're saying. :grin:

I don't know what the laws are in Montana, but I know cutting fences and killing livestock is a pretty big deal. I would get a feel for your sheriff/prosecutors "views" before doling out any range justice before you turn them over, or even try to take them yourselves. But I personally wouldn't be above burying a whole bunch of boards with 16 Penny nails in them where those tracks are. And a trail camera or two. A couple of big ass quads with four flat tires would be a real mother fooker to push back to the truck and load up. But yeah, that's bullshit.

Several years ago we had a family move into the neighborhood. Low income. Mama had 4 kids with 6 different daddies and was currently shacked up with a gang banger. The one son (who's daddy was in prison), was his own miniature crime wave. 11 years old, no supervision, came and went as he pleased. Well, all of my kids bikes came up missing over a period of time. Which was their own damn fault because they never put them away, but it was the principle of it that someone came into my yard and stole them.

A couple weeks later, I saw this turd on one of the bikes and he took off on me. Ran like the wind. I lost him, IN MY CAR. Shortly after that, I found out where he lived. A couple of days later, the last bike was gone, BUT, a bike had been left behind. Another neighbor kid saw him on our bike and said the bike left behind was this kids. So I called the cops, they got the bike back, I left the other one sit where it was. On the bus the next day, this kid gave my kids a bunch of crap because "their dad was a snitch" and a few other unpleasant statements. He finished with telling them that he was coming to get his bike. No problem.

Insert SAWZALL. I cut that bike into 15 pieces and destroyed every single usable piece that I could envision remotely being salvaged. Brake cables, tires, rims, spokes, chain, seat, brake levers...all of it. And I left it in a nice, condensed pile in the alley right on the edge of my lawn. You want it you little bastard, come and get it. It's all yours...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sure he will be ok. We just went to check on him and bring some eggs we got from the chicken coop. He is hurtin for certain.. He can hardly sit,stand or lay down. It is obvious he has broken ribs and is havin a hard time catchin his breath still. He is not coughin up blood or anything so I don't think he has a punctured lung. He refuses to got o the doc cause they don't do much for broken ribs anymore but give pain meds and he is already hittin the whisky.

I was wrong, there are 5 fences cut. Guess who gets to fix them 5 fences now?? Yup, I will be out there at daylight in the mornin fixin their mess!! My wheels are already turnin on how to fix them bastards too.. Don't worry government man, it will be legal.. Maybe... They are some nice new tree stands too..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Technically, people are 99% comprised of oxygen, carbon, hydrogen, nitrogen, calcium and phosphorus. But I see what you're saying. :grin:
> 
> I don't know what the laws are in Montana, but I know cutting fences and killing livestock is a pretty big deal. I would get a feel for your sheriff/prosecutors "views" before doling out any range justice before you turn them over, or even try to take them yourselves. But I personally wouldn't be above burying a whole bunch of boards with 16 Penny nails in them where those tracks are. And a trail camera or two. A couple of big ass quads with four flat tires would be a real mother fooker to push back to the truck and load up. But yeah, that's bullshit.
> 
> ...


Well, the judge and sheriff are related to my friend so that is a good thing.. I already planned on the nails in the boards (seems like we think alike a lot). Going to have to take care of the truck too. They will have to park it 4-5 miles away at least.. I can always get some natives come take it and scrap it out.. These guys are probably from out of town from someplace like Billings or Great Falls. So it will be a long trip home. I will take the tree stands and use em ourselves. We always have people coming to hunt.. I'm sure they will put em to good use.. Could always take the 4 wheelers and stash them for a month or two then paint em and use em here..lol


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

guys like this gives all hunters and trail riders a bad name.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Well, the judge and sheriff are related to my friend so that is a good thing.. I already planned on the nails in the boards (seems like we think alike a lot). Going to have to take care of the truck too. They will have to park it 4-5 miles away at least.. I can always get some natives come take it and scrap it out.. These guys are probably from out of town from someplace like Billings or Great Falls. So it will be a long trip home. I will take the tree stands and use em ourselves. We always have people coming to hunt.. I'm sure they will put em to good use.. Could always take the 4 wheelers and stash them for a month or two then paint em and use em here..lol


Why don't you just wait until they are all nicely ensconced in their tree stands, then bring a couple of your biggest meanest bulls and put them in that pasture? Maybe throw a couple rocks at the bulls as you pasture them, just to make sure they are good and pissed-off. Of course, I would also hang out and watch a bit out of sight in case they decide to take a shot at your bulls. If they do, then I suspect you have every right to take a shot at them. If they like to play with bovine, then by all means give 'em bovine to play with.

I do not know if bulls can see safety orange, but wouldn't that be sweet if they can? ;-) They would be like human bull fighters capes!

Only AFTER they are up in the tree stands do you need to lay out the boards with the nails.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> guys like this gives all hunters and trail riders a bad name.


Yes they do.. I remember in high school we would try to get permission to hunt back home (Okeechobee,Fl) and it was hard because people would go out and trash ranchers property.. We were lucky enough to get permission to hunt a few ranches and I still those same ranches today because we always took care of the property. We would pick up other peoples trash and even fix fences while we were out there. It's like we were unpaid ranch hands.lol But we always had excellent hunting land to use. Then those ranchers would tell others and now there are very few places in the area we can't hunt.. I haven't hunted public lands since my freshman year of high school... After the stories and news I hear about people getting shot all the time on public lands I am very glad..

If people would just treat land with respect, they would get so much farther...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Terrible actions by some asshats, And I understand your frustration, but cool off a little, please reconsider any permanant damage other than flat tires..I know, sounds soft, but two wrongs dont make anything right, and it could escalate into a shooting match..Some one dieing is not worth it..
Now with that being said, hell yes, I would comandeer their stands, and be there when they decide to show up, inform them that their actions led to a person being hurt, obviosly one of them will have to pay for the cow, but their stands just paid you back a little for the time you have to repair fences. Have the law there, no treestands, and have them cited for destruction of property, tresspapss, and cruelty to animals, and the value of the cow.
My uncle would allow dang near anyone who asked to deer hunt his awesome property. With two rules, #1 DO NOT shoot my damn cows.
Rule #2 If you accidently or somehow mistakenly shoot one of my cows, come to the house and tell me.
We caught many tresspassers, and he would normally drive up in his old scout and inform them that they had crossed a fence onto his land, and to return to exactly wherever they came over the fence or gate and vamoose.
We lived so far out in the country nobody argued with him..
Sorry about your friend, and the poor cow, glad no others got hit along the road..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Well, the judge and sheriff are related to my friend so that is a good thing.. I already planned on the nails in the boards (seems like we think alike a lot). Going to have to take care of the truck too. They will have to park it 4-5 miles away at least.. I can always get some natives come take it and scrap it out.. These guys are probably from out of town from someplace like Billings or Great Falls. So it will be a long trip home. I will take the tree stands and use em ourselves. We always have people coming to hunt.. I'm sure they will put em to good use.. Could always take the 4 wheelers and stash them for a month or two then paint em and use em here..lol


Atta' Boy PC. Natives could take that truck and turn it into one fine Reserghini. I've seen it done. Hell, let 'em keep the quads too. That will GUARANTEE a long walk home for the knuckle-heads that did this. Personally, I'd wait for them to get into their stand, find a friend who plays the banjo, tell 'em they got perty mouths and start yellin' "Squeal like a pig boys!". I mean shit, if the sheriff and judge are relatives, might as well have a little fun with them.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Atta' Boy PC. Natives could take that truck and turn it into one fine Reserghini. I've seen it done. Hell, let 'em keep the quads too. That will GUARANTEE a long walk home for the knuckle-heads that did this. Personally, I'd wait for them to get into their stand, find a friend who plays the banjo, tell 'em they got perty mouths and start yellin' "Squeal like a pig boys!". I mean shit, if the sheriff and judge are relatives, might as well have a little fun with them.
> 
> View attachment 2506


Very true! I have seen the Natives do some serious work to abandoned vehicles.. Here, the Res is like the ghetto, you don't leave cars unattended for long or they will take what they want and burn em to the ground!! I have seen it.. We let a bunch of em hunt here and they would bend over backwards to help out..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

cutting those fences is destruction of private property, that's arrestable even by county police


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

This is just typical people BS. I had a calf that liked to go thru the fence and go onto my field across the street. Dad called and said it go hit by a truck and was down. When I got home found it had been shot thru the back of the neck by some deer hunter.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When a hunter trespasses on private property their guns, bows, and vehicles are all liable to confiscation - at least as I understand it. If they damage or steal property they are burglars and if they are armed they are robbers. That is a felony and in my state you can use deadly force to stop a felony.

Having said that, I would approach them get their identification and hunting licenses, take their gear and send them on their way telling them that they could contact the sheriff to get their stuff back. I would also have my brother and son under cover for my protection.


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

There is something wrong in the world when an ass beating isn't handed out for something like this - at the very least.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

jbrown2036 said:


> There is something wrong in the world when an ass beating isn't handed out for something like this - at the very least.


Thank you! I thought I was the only one thinkin this..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

On the whole I like to treat people like I like to be treated. I would never ever do something like this, but if I was (for reasons unknown) going to go destroy property and be a general ass, I damn sure don't want to offend some one off in the boonies where there are no witnesses and give them good cause to "solve the problem" with out a court of law or a jury. That's just stoopid.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> On the whole I like to treat people like I like to be treated. I would never ever do something like this, but if I was (for reasons unknown) going to go destroy property and be a general ass, I damn sure don't want to offend some one off in the boonies where there are no witnesses and give them good cause to "solve the problem" with out a court of law or a jury. That's just stoopid.


When you say boonies. About the only place that is more in the boonies is Alaska.. We are in wild country here. I can show you trees here where people have been hanged for about the same crimes only decades ago....This ranch is 17 miles by 47 miles and it is one of the smaller ones here.. Not to mention the half million acres of Breaks Monument land around us. I guess some people don't think too far ahead.. I like to be the guy that is planning 5 moves ahead of others. I guess these guys don't think at all.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> When you say boonies. About the only place that is more in the boonies is Alaska.. We are in wild country here. I can show you trees here where people have been hanged for about the same crimes only decades ago....This ranch is 17 miles by 47 miles and it is one of the smaller ones here.. Not to mention the half million acres of Breaks Monument land around us. I guess some people don't think too far ahead.. I like to be the guy that is planning 5 moves ahead of others.* I guess these guys don't think at all.*


A long time ago I read "Clockers" A line from that has stayed with me. It stated that junkies live on a 2 minute clock. They can't see or plan for more than 2 minutes at a time. IMHO much of society also now lives that way. Look around, few plan for more than the next 2 minutes. Thinking probably gives them a headache.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been thinking about this today and what everyone was saying you should do. I know revenge is sweet but if the law is able to do their job and catch them, that would be the best course of action. Because how large your land is, it's impossible to guard it all. If you piss these guys off, they may come back a week from now or even a month, cut more fences and kill more live stock. Yes this may happen even if the law takes care of it but at least then the law knows who to go after.

Wish you the best of luck. Please keep us informed what happens. I wish I lived in your area, I'd help out with what I could till your friend recovers.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, Im all for an asswhipping, don't take my post as weakness, but just a thought, you give the guy a beating, which he deserves, and three weeks from now puts a five gallon bucket of antifreeze in your cows watertroff. Then they see someone plowing a field and snipe them, and yes, your way out in the boonies, and something bad happpens..Ah, what the hell, after fixing the fence and gathering all those cattle, I would probably whip his tail too.
Reminds me of some "rich assholes" that were in front of me and my nephew at court, they were from out of town, "roadhunting" here in NM, and were caught with a poached deer and open containers. Pricks...Got a pretty stiff fine..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> I would not confront them face to face. These buttheads might just try to put an arrow in you or shoot you. If you do, make sure that you have more people with you who are armed then there are of them. Take their stands. If something should happen to their truck an/or 4 wheelers, well, it's a dangerous world. I you can be somewhere that you can watch them unobserved, make sure that they don't decide to get revenge by shooting some more cattle. If they do, have the law arrest them. If they don't but find their transportation missing and have to start walking, drive by them after a couple of hours without stopping, just wave as you go by. Make it such a terrible and frightening experience for them that they never come back. It wasn't that long ago that these assbags would be lucky if they found themselves naked and on foot.


I do vote wholeheartedly for commandeering their clothes, boots, underwear, everything, and have them walk to help..Be sure to film that shit...OK, not for the naked guys part, just the humiliation..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I do vote wholeheartedly for commandeering their clothes, boots, underwear, everything, and have them walk to help..Be sure to film that shit...OK, not for the naked guys part, just the humiliation..


With a good attorney you will probably only end up in jail and broke.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm for amushing them/surrounding them when they come back to hunt. Take their bows and arrows, their hunting knives, their 4-wheelers, their truck keys, their jackets, and empty their pockets. Then call the sheriff. Hold the dumb-butts at gun-point and wait for the lawmen. 

Then tell them, in front of the law, that if any more fences are cut, any more cattle are shot, any of your property messed with in any way - they will be first on the list. You don't have to say what list. Let them fill in the blanks. Make sure the lawman hears this, so if anything does happen, he will think of them first also. It's not a threat. It's just a statement about a list. Then tell the lawman that you want recompense for the fence, the time to fix the fence, the cow and any vet bills or butchering bills, the time it took to round up the cattle that got out of the fence, the doctor bills, the time the man was laid up - wages missed. Anything else you can think of. For the damaged trees that "Aunt Martha planted when she was a little girl", etc. I'd wring those SOB's out. Then be sure to tell all the neighbors about these $^&#-heads, and to be on the look out for them. Make sure they don't get their 4-wheelers back until all payments are made in full.

Revenge is best served cold. But in the mean time, they can't hunt without their gear.

I wish the land owner luck. Be careful about the broken ribs. The kind of trauma he endured from the "mad cow" can cause a pneumothorax, which is a collapsed lung. Makes the patient short of breath, etc. It will take a while for the ribs to heal. Personally, I'd wrap them, just to make movement easier. Not easy, but easier. I wish him and you the best.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

longrider said:


> I wish the land owner luck. Be careful about the broken ribs. The kind of trauma he endured from the "mad cow" can cause a pneumothorax, which is a collapsed lung. Makes the patient short of breath, etc. It will take a while for the ribs to heal. Personally, I'd wrap them, just to make movement easier. Not easy, but easier. I wish him and you the best.


You listen to Longrider. She works in hospital and knows *a lot* about broken bones and medical stuff.  Actually, she knows a lot about a lot of things, but broken bones are what we are talking about here.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

my aunt had the same thing happen to her. people from Pittsburg came up to our area and shot her cow with an arrow but she caught the douche bags. good luck catching them


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I have also given this some additional thought. There is a strong argument to be made that (along with everything else I posted earlier) the sheriff could seize the 4-wheels and the truck used to haul them and have them forfeited. The argument used is that they are instrumentalities used to commit a criminal offense. The assets would be seized and later sold at auction. This is common in commercial marijuana growing operations. You might ask the sheriff to speak to the local prosecutor ahead of time and get his input if you are interested. Nothing like losing $50,000.00 + of gear, in addition to everything else, to put a little hurt on them.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to Montana,

Seriously you could shoot, kill burry and claim ignorance for most of your crimes and the "local" law enforcement will give you a pass as long as it is reasonable.

This isn't Florida and you can get away with a LOT more than in your high population centers.

Of course I am not speaking from experience.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

This is what happens now, guess what's happens when SHTF. It's going to be bad.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Old Man, I am litterally afraid that you're right. Scary thoughts....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a big proponent of valve-stems.
While they are out, up in a tree, go find the vehicle they used to get out there. Use the little tool ($0.99 at Auto Zone) to remove their vavle-stem guts from the tire. It will let all of the air out. Then put the stem guts back in. A truck with 4 flats (and possibly a trailer too) is hard to overcome with out a big air pump. Those little ones will burn out after two tires of continuous use - and that's if they figure out that the tires aren't cut.

Meanwhile - if you DO get caught, all you need to do is offer restitution. And since all you took from them was air, your restitution value is $0. Leave a note on the window that reminds them to hunt responsibly and don't F-Up your land. Then call the sheriff & game warden because you know they will be there for a long, long time.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Welcome to Montana,
> 
> Seriously you could shoot, kill burry and claim ignorance for most of your crimes and the "local" law enforcement will give you a pass as long as it is reasonable.
> 
> ...


LOL, not quite sure that the punishment is fitting the crime. Not every crime should be punishable by death.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> LOL, not quite sure that the punishment is fitting the crime. Not every crime should be punishable by death.


Nope... Some crimes require a single, lone survivor to go back to his people and tell them the unspeakable horrors that befell him and his party when he messed with the wrong people. You need someone to spread the "Legend of the Wild Ghost Heard Rancher out in the Breaks of Montanna." Something to become campfire folklore.

"...and after he filed their skin off with a cheese grater, he drank their eyeballs with a Capri-Sun Straw..." OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
DON'T MESS WITH THE GHOST HEARD RANCHER!


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

14


longrider said:


> I'm for amushing them/surrounding them when they come back to hunt. Take their bows and arrows, their hunting knives, their 4-wheelers, their truck keys, their jackets, and empty their pockets. Then call the sheriff. Hold the dumb-butts at gun-point and wait for the lawmen.
> 
> Then tell them, in front of the law, that if any more fences are cut, any more cattle are shot, any of your property messed with in any way - they will be first on the list. You don't have to say what list. Let them fill in the blanks. Make sure the lawman hears this, so if anything does happen, he will think of them first also. It's not a threat. It's just a statement about a list. Then tell the lawman that you want recompense for the fence, the time to fix the fence, the cow and any vet bills or butchering bills, the time it took to round up the cattle that got out of the fence, the doctor bills, the time the man was laid up - wages missed. Anything else you can think of. For the damaged trees that "Aunt Martha planted when she was a little girl", etc. I'd wring those SOB's out. Then be sure to tell all the neighbors about these $^&#-heads, and to be on the look out for them. Make sure they don't get their 4-wheelers back until all payments are made in full.
> 
> ...


Do all of this.. plus.. get a picture of each of them. And print off a flier with each face and name and hand em to everyone in the area.. Even ask at the local hunting shop or gun shop if you can post em.. let everyone in the county know..


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Old Man said:


> This is what happens now, guess what's happens when SHTF. It's going to be bad.


People will just shoot first and ask later.. The trespassers would be done in that case..


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tundra Dweller said:


> People will just shoot first and ask later.. The trespassers would be done in that case..


You mean the three S's ?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> You mean the three S's ?


I think that's for wolves...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Well? Is this resolved or do we file it away under "T" for "Things We Ain't Never Gonna Talk About Ever Again?"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> LOL, not quite sure that the punishment is fitting the crime. Not every crime should be punishable by death.


OK, jay walkers will just get an a$$ whopping.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

paraquack said:


> OK, jay walkers will just get an a$$ whopping.


But make it a stout one!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You got my vote


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

Check the rules--it might be that a tree stand left alone is for everyone's use--first come, first served. Also, you may need to put your name on it, like in Idaho.

That phrase, taking the law into one's own hands--we do it every time we abide by it. I like to solve my own traffic problems with the little green flag man to slow down speeders in my child-laden neighborhood.

Police are a union--don't take their jobs! Otherwise, you may find yourself in court against them.


----------

